# UTS Lawn Journal



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello everyone,

So bought our house last year in Avon, CT. Beautiful 2 acre lot with the lawn making up approximately 24k(front, back and some street area), Moved in around August last year and at that time was busy with family so asked a local company for mowing and a different company for fertilizing and weed management.

The previous owner was happy with watering the lawn and mowing and never did anything else. We are lucky to have a full irrigation system even in our flower beds which is great. The lawn was watered every other day (alternating front and back)

This year I had more time so took stuff into my own hands. I layed down a preemergent (Scotts) around late March and let the rain do the watering and mowed every week. Our mower is a Toro 14-38z which tends to leave a lot of clumps while side discharging (discharges at a 5oclock position) - working on how to improve this.

I have been cutting the lawn at about 4inches, to choke out weeds and now due to heat stress.

The front of the lawn is fairly decent. There are spots where I now see some crabgrass, some plantains and some creeping charlie.



Yes, the blowing off clippings has been weak. Don't have a cordless blower yet. Planning to invest in the EGO platform to get a edger, trimmer and blower







Some nice crabgrass coming up along the edges

The back yard is a much different story. The slopes have an insane amount of wild violet, creeping charlie and plantains.















My plan is to get some trimec and start spraying when the temperatures start to drop. Hopefully, get 2 applications and in the second application spike it with some triclopyr and if possible, plan for a reseeding for all the place where the weeds go down. Otherwise will go for a Prodamine blanket spray in the fall and an early one in spring and plan for a reseeding next year.

Will start attaching some pictures here and then specific areas where I need help in the section below!

Appreciate all the help!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

The mower that we have is shared by me and my neighbor, it was passed down by the previous owner to us and my neighbor had been maintaining it so he has continued that though the blades have not been sharpened in a while.

Honestly been thinking of getting my own. I don't even mind a professional 30" walk-behind self-propelled one if it offers a better cut than the entry-level ztr mowers.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Not a bad point to start from. Those weeds will mostly disappear in a couple of months once you get the temps to go after them.

Hopefully you did all of your mowing already, since Saturday and Sunday are going to be too hot to mow it.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Green said:


> Not a bad point to start from. Those weeds will mostly disappear in a couple of months once you get the temps to go after them.
> 
> Hopefully you did all of your mowing already, since Saturday and Sunday are going to be too hot to mow it.


That's the hope. Will be a lot to cover though, thinking of a backpack sprayer maybe ... 🧐

Mowed on Monday so didnt do it before the weekend again, I think Tuesday evening might be the day to do it after the rains or Wednesday!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Some updates.

Bought a few things after doing research here, thank you everyone.

My neighbor and I will likely share so this doesn't seem excessive







Did my first application of triclopyr with trimec ss directed on the label on Friday 8/9

Few things I learnt. One try not to pace. My spray was calibrated at 2 gallons at 1ksqft and that was the best I could do, if I tried running (I had made gallon/1k sqft conc) it was a difficult option. 
I ended up diluting at half way point and was much more comfortable

2. More marker is always important. I had a problem with the initial 1oz/gallon, moving to 1.5 solved that.

3. Having a hand sprayer made me forget about continous agitation for triclopyr. Will have to be careful about this.

4. Will likely be getting a backpack sprayer- soon.. lol






8/11.

Sprayed all the crabgrass that I had with quinclorac and some trimec to cover the broadleaf stuff taht was in between. There was a large patch in the hilly backyard and a lot where I have either pavement or walkway











Hoping for some good results.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

So it's been about 18 days since my last spray and I've seen a lot of wild violet dying and turning yellow. Surprisingly most of the plantains are there while some have completely died.







Was going to do a second application of triclopyr with an AMS application but how it looks is making me think if it's too stressed out.

Anyone has any opinion?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Now is the optimal time to overseed. Since you killed a lot of weeds, you are in a much better position to start some seed and get the existing turf to recover and spread. You're definitely on the right track. Once it grows in, consider using the Fall N Blitz. If you're not comfortable with trying it, a couple of regular fall N drops will help. It's a marathon and not a drag race. Sorry for the cliche. Good luck!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That does look stress. You used how much triclopyr per ksqft? I see you carrier started at 1g/ksqft and then ended up at 2g/ksqft, which is good. How much ams did you add?

Have you water this area?

I don't recall triclopyr killing plantains. 2-4d should.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Now is the optimal time to overseed. Since you killed a lot of weeds, you are in a much better position to start some seed and get the existing turf to recover and spread. You're definitely on the right track. Once it grows in, consider using the Fall N Blitz. If you're not comfortable with trying it, a couple of regular fall N drops will help. It's a marathon and not a drag race. Sorry for the cliche. Good luck!


The problem is triclopyr apps require a 45d break so I can put seed down earliest 20th Sep which is late.

Two other issues being 
1. There is still decent weed pressure, so i want to spray again

2. Since i planned to do 2 apps of triclopyr, i had given up the idea to overseed. dont have good seed right now. only have an old unopened bag of Pennington smart seed sun shade blend and I don't really mind putting it down

I was going to put my first dose of fertilizer after the spring session now and see if the grass recovers.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

g-man said:


> That does look stress. You used how much triclopyr per ksqft? I see you carrier started at 1g/ksqft and then ended up at 2g/ksqft, which is good. How much ams did you add?
> 
> Have you water this area?
> 
> I don't recall triclopyr killing plantains. 2-4d should.


So the grass has not received any fertilizer at all since spring when I put down the Scott's fertilizer with crabgrass preventer in April.

The lawn has irrigation so is watered the same 1" every week.

I went mid label rate if I remember correctly, il check my log and update this. I did add the recommended trimec (much smaller dose than usual) dose.

After seeing this my plan was to start putting down AMS, see how the grass responds, maybe do a second app or just let it be.

Overseeding date due to triclopyr spraying outside me fairly late at mid sep. Sounds like a decent plan?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

uts said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Now is the optimal time to overseed. Since you killed a lot of weeds, you are in a much better position to start some seed and get the existing turf to recover and spread. You're definitely on the right track. Once it grows in, consider using the Fall N Blitz. If you're not comfortable with trying it, a couple of regular fall N drops will help. It's a marathon and not a drag race. Sorry for the cliche. Good luck!
> ...


Skipping seeding might be the right approach, if you're looking to do the second app of Triclopyr. However, you can opt for dormant seeding during late winter, so you have some time do your homework on which seed to choose. Regardless, you need to get some fertilizer down now, to help with recovery. Fall is the most optimal time to fertilize and 2/3 to 3/4 N of your total N should be dropped during the fall.

You may find that you have noticeably less dormant seeding to do, if the lawn thickens and closes up a lot of the gaps. Another benefit of dormant seeding is that you can get it down early enough to germinate in time to apply PreM in the spring.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Put down my first app today. Lots of slow rain as well so let's see how this goes. I am hoping that it helps fill up and less weeds will help that cause


----------

